# Big/First Snook on the Sand



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's only my second day on Captiva, and I've already caught my first snook on the fly! She went 32 1/2 and weighed about 9 3/4lbs!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Snook, Congrats!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

niceeeee.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sssswwwweeeeeetttttt!!!


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## Riverrat95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I love Captiva and Sanibel. Nice snook.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a beauty! Excellent work.


----------



## FishingPA (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome. Nice fish.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that's a nice fish! congrats!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Daaang!!


----------

